# Mehrere Zeilen auf einem Button



## Kaladial (15. Mai 2008)

moin

ich möchte gern einen button mit mehreren zeilen Text belegen...

also z.b.

button:

Hallo
Welt

also ich habs mit "\n" versucht aber irgendwie ignoriert er das...

hat da jemand ne andere idee?

thx Kala


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2008)

<html>x
y</html>


----------



## Kaladial (15. Mai 2008)

thx


----------

